# Planting grass seed



## debrobin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I it better to cover grass seed with newspaper or dirt when seeding initially?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I generally rake it in lightly---straw will help keep the seed from washing away in the rain.

I wouldn't use newspaper---I think that would smother the little sprouts.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

debrobin1 said:


> I it better to cover grass seed with newspaper or dirt when seeding initially?


Newspaper is good for killing grass, seriously, you lay it down to kill grass like for a new flower bed.

What works the vey best:

1. Work up the top several inches of soil, well.
2. Spread a generous almot of peat moss.
3.Work it in the top couple inces of soil.
4. Sprinkle on grass seed.
5. cover with more peat 1/4 to 1/2"
6 stir gently.
7. Water - make sure the peat all gets wet. It is a little messier but easier to wet it ask you go. 
8. Keep it wet but not flooded untill it is fully established.
9. water on a regular basis the first season
10. Wait a good month after planting till you mow, let it get long.

Buy quality seed that is appropriate for the area e.g. sun tolerant, shade tolerant.

Good Luck!


----------

